# Kristen Bell: Heiratsantrag via Twitter



## beachkini (27 Juni 2013)

]​
Schauspielerin Kristen Bell (32) hat den Beschluss des Obersten Gerichts der USA für die Homo-Ehe auf ganz besondere Art gefeiert. Sie hat ihrem Liebsten Dax Shepard (38) einen Heiratsantrag gemacht.

Die beiden Schauspieler sind seit 2010 verlobt und wurden vor knapp drei Monaten Eltern. Bisher wollten beide nicht vor den Traualtar treten aus Respekt ihren homosexuellen Freunden gegenüber. Doch nun hat der Supreme Court den „Defence of Marriage Act“ für verfassungswidrig erklärt und die Homo-Ehe und die traditionelle Ehe vor dem Gesetz gleichgestellt.

Via Twitter stellte sie erneut die Frage aller Fragen: „@daxshepard, willst du mich heiraten? #gleichberechtigung #liebeistliebe.“ Dax antwortete voller Enthusiasmus: „Verdammt! Natürlich! Lass uns eine große Homo-Hochzeit feiern!“

Hach ja, ungewöhnlich und doch irgendwie romantisch!
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2013)

Genauso ein Quatsch wie der öffentliche Heiratsantrag von Monica Lierhaus. Welcher Mann hat da schon die Eier, NEIN zu sagen.


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Juni 2013)

Ich finde es auch lächerlich.


----------



## comatron (29 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Welcher Mann hat da schon die Eier, NEIN zu sagen.



Ist sie nicht gerade von Peta zur sexuellsten oder sexistischsten oder irgendsowasähnlichem Vegetarian of the World gewählt worden ?
Da sind Eier für sie ohnehin von untergeordneter Bedeutung.


----------



## Sachse (29 Juni 2013)

@ Punisher: solltest den Text nochmal lesen, die beiden sind seit 2010 verlobt, wollen aber nur heiraten, wenn das alle Paare dürfen, egal ob hetereo- oder homosexuell. Und da war das nur ein Statement der beiden, das sie das ernst meinen und auch mit der Welt so teilen.


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen Totaler Blödsinn....


----------

